# Aqueon Mini heater question



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

My 2 gal Fluval keeps at about 74-76 so I decided to pick up a heater for Bernie Kosar (yes my Beta's name is Bernie Kosar). 

It says if the air temp is above 78 you don't need to use it. I assume it has some sort of thermal sensor that shuts it down at a certain temp but last night the tank was up to 84 degrees. Am I doing something wrong? 


Any advice would be greatly appreciated

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/mini-heater.htm


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with my mini heater! My tank was 90 yesterday morning. I'm flipping out but my fish seems fine and active. If I turn it off all day the water goes down to 70. If I leave it on it gets up to 85 or 90. I'm gonna get a bigger tank soon.


----------



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

Im thinking of picking up one of the $5 timers from home depot and set it to go on and off. they can be set to switch on/off every 30 mins.


----------



## BlueJWebb (Sep 6, 2012)

The pre-set heaters generally don't heat the tank to a set temperature and turn off, they heat the water to a set amount of degrees over room temperature. I would recommend these as you can have some kind of control of how much over room temperature it heats your water:

http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-THEO-Su...TF8&colid=3IU45U0S5MEAM&coliid=I2T1NEHVAR4UEX

I own this one, but it cannot be fully submerged and it is not shatter proof like the one above. But it has yet to fail me. I use it in a 2.5 gallon. Just make sure you follow the instructions.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00106X8QG/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, don't get the aqueon mini heater it overheats! Mine almost wet to a 100! I don't bother using it anymore; I never tried returning it. If you want a good pre-set heater go for the Marina 10c heater. 10 watts is perfect for the smaller sized tanks and this one never goes above 78. Mine has been going for 5 and a half months now.


----------



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

@LeoTheLakerBetta Your kidding me!!!!I had the Marina in my hand and at petsmart and put it back when i saw the Aqueon. Errrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## jsgossamer (Oct 11, 2012)

I have two aqueons and so far they are keeping the tanks at 78. Will have to diligently check them now that they have an overheating issue. yikes.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Surferjo said:


> My 2 gal Fluval keeps at about 74-76 so I decided to pick up a heater for Bernie Kosar (yes my Beta's name is Bernie Kosar).
> 
> It says if the air temp is above 78 you don't need to use it. I assume it has some sort of thermal sensor that shuts it down at a certain temp but last night the tank was up to 84 degrees. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> ...


OMG*just bought this for my 3 gal. and it is not even working! Just turned it o right now! i am subscribing to this thread!*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

return them and get a hagen elite 25w from amazon. cheaper and a million times more reliable....


----------



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

Need a submersable with the flival.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

the hagen elites are submersible....
it seems that they are out of 25w, the 50w will work too. it's exactly the same thing.
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...id=1351256301&sr=8-1&keywords=hagen+elite+25w


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have this 10w aqueon heater. I like it but you have to keep your eye on the thermometer. It kept my 2.5g heated steady for months at 80F.


----------



## jsgossamer (Oct 11, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> OMG*just bought this for my 3 gal. and it is not even working! Just turned it o right now! i am subscribing to this thread!*



They take 24 hours or so to heat the water. Dont think it isnt working just yet.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Depending on the outside temp. Mine heats the water quite fast actually, my .5g snail tank heats from 65F to a comfortable 80F in about a half hour. (I wouldn't let a betta acclimate that fast)


----------



## iNinja (Nov 24, 2011)

got the little 10w in my fluval spec 2. fits down in perfectly in the water pump compartment. not a problem with it yet. temp is consistent.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I just researched heater for my 1.5 to 2.5 gal tanks ---- and settle on two :
*Hydor Theo submersible and 
*

* Marineland Visi-Therm*

Both submersible and both 25 W and you set your own temp. Both works great. Keeps tanks at 80.
I had the presets and the temps cannot really be controlled.


And found a great price on amazon 



http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_p...field-brandtextbin=MarineLand&node=2619533011


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

I just bought this one today and my 2.5Aquean mini bow is about 86. How warm is too warm? Would it work better in my 5gal?


----------



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

86 is too warm. 78-80 is where you would like to be.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay thanks. I will try it in my 5gal tank.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Aqueon has life time warranties on their heaters. I suggest giving them a call. They will probably send you out a new one if your temps are too high.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*i adjusted my mini aqueon heater a day or so ago and so far it has been keeping the temp. at 78 but i am closely moniotring it.*


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

I didn't think you could adjust them?


----------



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

WDW Donna said:


> I didn't think you could adjust them?


 
Thats correct. It doesnt have any way to adjust the temp. It has a thermal sensor that is supposed to shut down at a certain temp (mine does not) so far the home depot Light timer is working perfectly.


----------



## PinkGuava (Oct 15, 2012)

I use aquatop 50w adjustable heaters.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Surferjo said:


> Thats correct. It doesnt have any way to adjust the temp. It has a thermal sensor that is supposed to shut down at a certain temp (mine does not) so far the home depot Light timer is working perfectly.


lol i meant fixed the cord, not actually adjusted it lol


----------

